# Looking for fish (and plants) for setting up Tanganyikan community



## megasycophant

Working on populating the 90g Tanganyikan community featured in my earlier post. Figured I'd give a shout out to local folks first before mail-ordering, try to find someone who's got this stuff or who knows of someone who grows/breeds locally.

As plants, go, I'm looking for the following:

a few good-sized java ferns (mostly the regular variety since I already have some thin and Windelov)
Crypts, namely:
C ciliata
C pontederiifolia
C balansae
(possibly a few more) C wendtii, smaller varieties

BIG Vallisneria (Jungle Val or similar)
Watersprite
possibly some of the longer-leafed/taller Anubias

And now for the fish list. I've kept a lot of Tanganyikans in the past and I'm generally looking for unusual color morphs of fishes I love (like the Julidochromis) or rarer fishes. I'm looking for tank-raised juvenile fishes, not adults. Some of this is "blue sky", stuff I've never seen for sale, but doesn't hurt to ask :

Altolamprologus sp "Sumbu dwarf" (possibly another of the less common shell-dwelling species instead, such as N boulengeri, N meleagris, N speciosus, N wathioni)
A calvus morphs like Congo Black, Inkfin, Lavua
A comprecisseps morphs like "Gold Head", "Chaitika"
J marlieri and regani morphs, primarily yellow/gold/orange morphs
Less common Neolamprologus species such as:
N bifasciatus
N buescheri
N crassus
N falcicula
N fasciatus
N gracilis
N modestus
N mondabu
N moorii
N mustax
N niger
N nigriventris
N obscurus
N olivaceus
N prochilus
N savoryi
N ventralis


Feel free to make suggestions, but I'm definitely NOT looking for bruiser species (leleupi, cylindricus, tretocephalus), brichardi complex fishes which will form a community and take over the tank, or piscivores (apart from Altolamprologus spp which I'm even kinda on the fence about, apart from the "Sumbu dwarf").

Thanks much!
BRiaN


----------



## MatPat

Have you checked out GCAS yet? Chris should be able to help you out with some of the more reputable breeders there. Not too many here keeping Africans but Jack, Russ, and Chris probably know of some good sources.


----------



## megasycophant

Yeah, think my forum membership expired @ GCAS, awaiting approval now so that I can post.


----------



## MatPat

Don't hold your breath. It usually takes some time for them to activate things. I think it took them 6 months to upgrade my membership after I paid the last time


----------



## megasycophant

After further research, looks like I've included some brichardi complex species in my list that are just the bruiser-types I'm not looking for. So, I don't want those.  Not letting me edit my post, guess you can't edit a post after it reaches a certain age.


----------



## MatPat

Unfortunately, you can't edit your posts after 24hours (I think). If you let me know which ones to remove from your post I can do it for you.


----------



## megasycophant

Nah, don't worry about that -- if any of these folks can point me in the right direction even based on the species listing in the post, it will probably be a good direction anyway. 

Sounds like a good feature for our web site -- want lists, so club folks can keep an eye out for others.


----------



## CincyCichlids

Brian, 
Nice list! Many of these I'd like too... 

* N bifasciatus <--- never seen in the hobby
* N buescheri <-- love them.. want at least one other variety
* N crassus <--- usually the same as the Marunguensis 
* N falcicula <--- definitely would like these.. I think these have the blue/yellow fry!
* N fasciatus <--- shell brooder, haven't seen them in years
* N gracilis <-- Nice brichardi morph, haven't seen in years, not as aggressive
* N modestus <--- never seen in the hobby
* N mondabu <--- never seen in the hobby 
* N moorii <--- someone in the GCAS I think was selling some.. is now Variablilichromis Moorii
* N mustax <--- never seen in the hobby
* N niger <--- never seen in the hobby
* N nigriventris <-- would LOVE to get another pair of these, my fav neolamp!
* N obscurus <-- never seen in the hobby
* N olivaceus <--- never seen in the hobby
* N prochilus <-- never seen in the hobby
* N savoryi <--- haven't seen in a while
* N ventralis <-- very rare, has become more available lately

So now you know what I've seen and haven't haha. 
If you want... we could try to do an order with BlueChipAquatics.com.. .he's local. Don't email him, we have to go through a couple of other people to get his fish...I tried setting an order up before Christmas but that failed..but I'm sure in the near future I'll be able to get something going.

Another place I check out is Cichlidlovers.com and sometimes Aquabid has some oddballs. 

If you ever want to place an order I'm sure I could justify buying something and splitting the shipping.

A lot of what you listed I've seen on lists but never in person.. I think they're just not that attractive so they are not sold often.

Chris


----------



## Rob Tetrazona

I've got tons of V. nana, but none of the broader leaf variety.


----------



## megasycophant

Yeah, I have an internal debate going regarding whether I wanna keep Val at all. Wondering how much of a fight I'll have with it eating my KH. 'Jungle Val' is pretty easy to find in the shops, though (at a ludicrous premium $$$).


----------



## MatPat

Man, who let all of these Cichlidiots in here


----------



## CincyCichlids

Hey... you've had your fair share of cichlids now mister!


----------



## MatPat

Very true


----------



## Six

I think doing crypts will end poorly. they need very low pH to do well. i'd stick with the ferns, anubias, and vals. 

CAFE has a club day at Aquarium Adventure on the 19th where you'll get 25% off livestock if you join the club. That would save you some $$ on their good selection of tanganyikans and plants. they had a lot of anubias when i was there tonight. 

GL


----------



## megasycophant

I'll haveta beg to differ re crypts and pH. It all depends on the species. Ciliata, for example, is even found in brackish waters. I've kept wendtii in Tanganyikan tanks before and they did pretty well.

Funny you mention CAFE, was just at their website, wanna try to start going up for some meetings.


----------



## Six

I've never had wentii live in hard water. you must be doing something way different than i. 

hope to see you at the club day or the meeting in february.


----------

